# Internal Error durch Url Rewrite



## xtramen01 (29. März 2015)

Hallo Leute,
ich möchte gerne das meine Seiten auch ohne die Dateiendung .php erreichbar sind.
Dazu wende ich folgende Regel an:

RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f

RewriteRule (.*) $1.php [PT,L]

Klappt eigentlich auch. Nun wird aber ein Internal Error erzeugt, wenn es eine Seite nicht gibt, anstatt eine 404 Fehlermeldung. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das Lösen kann?

Danke und Gruß


----------

